# Potlights for the kitchen??



## Outbacker (Aug 14, 2007)

I am having my kitchen renovated in a few months and on of the many decisions is what size or style of potlights do I use. I currently have a florescent light fixture that is getting the boot. I have getting 3 potlights over an island. But over a counter, how many lights are recommended for a given distance of countertop? Should they be over 4 or 5 feet? I am not sure and am currently researching this. Also, are 3 inch lights recommended or should I go for a larger diameter? They will be the energy saver bulbs, not incandescent. Should I get the ones that tilt in the housing, or the ones that just shine straight down? 

Lots of questions, but any suggestions or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## donmorgan (Jan 8, 2009)

A lot depends on how dark an area we are talking about when it comes to the type and quantity of fixtures. If this are under counter then it would be blocked from other light more than open counter. If under counter then you might want to consider LED lighting. These are very efficient and bright. If they are not under counter then you may need something that is ceiling mounted any possibly a light you can aim. You could also consider pendant lighting. Good Luck.


----------

